# Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre



## Anglerboard-Team (7. August 2006)

*Hier *  gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Hab gleich mal die Testergebnisse rausgesucht.
Klickst Du hier
Lesen und wundern


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Finde vor allem gut und richtig, dass nicht wie bei den Geflochtenen nur die Tragkraft, sondern auch der Durchmesser geprüft wird.

Zeit wirds ja endlich!!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Da ist aber noch die zweite (wichtigere) Tabelle mit den Qaulitätsschnüren, die EFTTA-gemäß sind. 
Mit den Schnüren der "Testergebnisse" alleine könnte ich nichts anfangen, dagegen gibt es z.B. von Berkley und WAKU schon konforme Schnüre.


----------



## Noob-Flyer (7. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Alles nichts überraschendes. Hier noch ein paar:

http://www.tacklebox.co.uk/line_tests.htm


----------



## melis (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Da ist aber noch die zweite (wichtigere) Tabelle mit den Qualitätsschnüren, die EFTTA-gemäß sind.


Das stimmt, wir habe die Quantum Quattron Jahrelang benutzt. Als dann der Nachfolger die Quattron PT rauskam auch diese. Im vergleich erschien uns die Schnur noch einen Tick besser. Kein Wunder das EFTTA diese Ausgezeichnet hat. 
Diese Schnur wird immer mein Tipp bleiben, und so lange es diese auf dem Markt gibt werde ich sie kaufen. Etwas was so gut ist kann man kaum noch verbessern, und warum sollte ich nach etwas anderem suchen. 
Ich habe auch die Stroft und kann keinen echten unterschied feststellen. Quantum hat aber den weitaus besseren Preis.


----------



## Knispel (8. August 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Das ist ja richtig interessant, obwohl die von mir verwendete Schnur : Dreamline Super T. nicht dabei ist. Die Angaben dieser Schnur stimmen aber, selber nachgemessen und kontrolliert. was mich nur erschüttert sind die falschen Angaber der " Italiener " aus der Matchfischerscene.......


----------



## thas (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Ich habe folgende Schnur:

http://shop.angel-domaene.de/product_info.php?info=p103136_Berkley-Trilene-MAXX.html

Hier wird eine *Tragkraft von 4,7 kg bei einer 0,20 mm* starken Schnur angegeben. Diese wird in diesem onlineshop auch als *EFTTA zertifiziert* ausgewiesen. Ich bin erst auf dieses EFTTA Zertifikat durch folgenden Artikel aufmerksam geworden:

http://www.angeltreff.org/geraettechnik/geraetetest/monofile_schnur.html

In diesem Artikel steht in einer Tabelle, dass bei einer Schnur mit 0.20 mm Durchmesser eine *maximale Tragkraft von 4,3 kg* möglich wäre und Angaben von höheren Tragkräften eine betrügerische Absicht wären...

Ich bin nun schon etwas verwirrt und frage mich was hier falsch läuft: #q

Hat jemand eine Erklärung dazu?

lg,

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Die Eftta ist ein Verband der Hersteller........


----------



## thas (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Was dann heißt, dass dieses so toll angepriesene Zertifikat eigentlich keinen allzu großen Wert hat ?​


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kommentare zu: EFTTA prüft jetzt auch monofile Schnüre*

Das will ich so weder gesagt haben noch dementieren............
)))))


----------

